# استفسار عن دائرة التراسونيك



## *مشاري* (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني اود الاستفسار عن دائرة الكترونيه تاخذ تغذيتها من بطاريات مهما كانت قيمة الفولتيه فالبطاريات اليوم تتوفر بفولتيات كبيرة في القيمه
 عموما :

انا استفسر عن دائرة توليد الموجات فوق صوتيه 
هل من الممكن عمل دائرة تولد موجات فوق صوتيه لمعرفة المسافة والسرعه لجسم ما على مدى واحد متر او متر ونصف او حتى مترين في هذا النطاق المحدود 

وكيف تعمل منذ إصدار الموجات مرورا بإستقبالها بواسطة الميكرفون حتى قياس المسافة والسرعه
ارجوكم اريد التفاصيل اريد اي معلومه تفيدني بكيفية عمل هذه الدائرة 

اتمنى ان لايخيب املي لديكم فانا بحق احتاج لشرح هذه الدائرة حتى وان كان في سطرين 
اي معلومه صدقوني ستفيدني 




​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مارس 2011)

هذه دائرة
http://www.robot-electronics.co.uk/htm/srf1.shtml
وهذه أخرى
http://www.piclist.com/images/www/hobby_elec/e_pic6_6.htm


----------



## *مشاري* (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك استاذ ماجد على هذه الدائرة الالكترونية 
ولكن واجهت مشكلة في فهمها والسبب ان الموقع باللغة الانجليزية 
فانا والله منذ اسبوع تقريبا اقلب في صفحات الموقع محاولا فهم شيء ولكن لافائدة وللامانة فهمت قليل جدا مما ذكر في الرابط ولكن ككل لم افهم شيء 
فهل تتوفر هذه الروابط باللغة العربية ام فقط الانجليزية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مارس 2011)

أخى
حاول استخدام جوجل للترجمة و عندما تجد صعوبة فى فهم جزء اسأل عنه


----------



## *مشاري* (16 أبريل 2011)

اخي المهندس ماجد شكرا لاهتمامك 
وبالفعل قد استخدمت قوقل للترجمه وقد فهمت بعض الاشياء 
ولكن مازلت اواجه صعوبه قليلا 
فهل تسمح اخي بان تكتب لي عناصر هذه الدائرة حتى ابحث عن كل قطعه واعرف ما فائدتها في الدائرة وكيفية عملها ولكن فقط اريد اسما لقطع لان هناك قطع لم افهم ماهي ولا حتى تسميتها حاولت البحث عنها ولكن لا اجد معلومات مثل هذه
3 terminal voltage regulator for +5 V ( 7805 )
وهذه صفحة مكونات الدائرة 
http://www.piclist.com/images/www/hobby_elec/e_pic6_64.htm


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 أبريل 2011)

اخى
اكتب الأرقام بين قوسين فقط فهى ما ستسأل عنه مثلا تكتب 7805 و تطلب من البائع 7805 وهو يعلم ما هى و الباقى شرح لك
يبدو أنك لم تقم بأى مشروع وخبرتك فى الإلكترونيات محدودة و المشروع من النوع المتقدم أرجو أن تدرس جيدا حتى تستطيع أن تحدد أخطاء التنفيذ وهذا رابط

سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## *مشاري* (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فكرت في فتح موضوع جديد بخصوص استفساري ولكن الاستفسار كان يخص هذه الدائرة فمن الاحسن ان اسئل بنفس الموضوع

استاذي المهندس ماجد 
لدي استفسارات بسيطة اتمنى ان ترد علي واكون شاكر لك

1- بالنسبة لقياس المسافه اريد ان تكون المعطيات على شكل صوت وليس ارقام مكتوبه على شاشه فبدلا من اظهار المسافه على شاشه اريدها ان تكون مسموعه من خلال سماعات صغيره هل يمكن صنع ذلك؟ ليس صوت عادي انما نطقا للأرقام 

2- بالنسبة المرسل للموجات والسماعه المستقبله للموجات فهل يمكن استخدام اكثر من مرسل وسماعه على نفس الدائرة اي يكون لدي 2 مرسل موجات و2 مستقبل موجات, هل يمكن استخدام اكثر ذلك مثلا 5 مرسل وسماعه على نفس الدائرة الخاصه بالألتراسونيك 

3- لو كان جواب السؤال 2 نعم,, فهل يمكن ان تكون المسافه بين الدائرة و أحد المرسلات تقريبا واحد متر,, يعني يكون المرسل موصول بالدائرة بسلك طوله واحد متر والسماعات كذلك 

اشكرك مهندس ماجد على المساعده


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2011)

*مشاري* قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> فكرت في فتح موضوع جديد بخصوص استفساري ولكن الاستفسار كان يخص هذه الدائرة فمن الاحسن ان اسئل بنفس الموضوع
> 
> استاذي المهندس ماجد
> ...


هل تقصد أن الآرقام تنطق بالكلمات أم يكون هناك صفاره تدل على المسافة؟


> 2- بالنسبة المرسل للموجات والسماعه المستقبله للموجات فهل يمكن استخدام اكثر من مرسل وسماعه على نفس الدائرة اي يكون لدي 2 مرسل موجات و2 مستقبل موجات, هل يمكن استخدام اكثر ذلك مثلا 5 مرسل وسماعه على نفس الدائرة الخاصه بالألتراسونيك


اكثر من مرسل لزيادة القدرة ممكن أو شراء واحد ذو قدرة أعلى


> 3- لو كان جواب السؤال 2 نعم,, فهل يمكن ان تكون المسافه بين الدائرة و أحد المرسلات تقريبا واحد متر,, يعني يكون المرسل موصول بالدائرة بسلك طوله واحد متر والسماعات كذلك
> 
> اشكرك مهندس ماجد على المساعده


لا علاقة بين مكان المرسل والمستقبل لكن لقياس المسافة أو البعد عنك يجب أن تضع المرسل والمستقبل فى نفس المكان - أو لو كان لديك هدف آخر فيمكنك وضع التنسيق الذى تريدة فقط سيكون لكل سماعة دائرة خاصة بها


----------



## *مشاري* (25 مايو 2011)

> هل تقصد أن الآرقام تنطق بالكلمات أم يكون هناك صفاره تدل على المسافة؟


نعم اخي تنطق بالكلمات 

بالنسبة للسؤالين الباقيين انا قصدي مثل هذه الصورة التوضيحيه, فهل يمكن صنع مثلها , لانني لم افهم قصدك تماما حينما جاوبتني استاذي ماجد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2011)

اخى
كما ذكرت سابقا يمكنك وضع اكثر من مرسل لكن لوضع أكثر من مستقبل ستتداخل الاشارات المستقبلة من كل مستقبل ولن يمكن قياس المشافات لذلك يجب أن يكون لكل سماعة دائرتها الخاصة


----------



## *مشاري* (26 مايو 2011)

اها الان عرفت قصدك جيدا استاذ ماجد 
الان انا تقريبا انجزت ثلث المشروع فقد ذهبت الى سوق الخردة وشريت القطع اللازمة 
ولكن بالنسبة لسؤالك :


> هل تقصد أن الآرقام تنطق بالكلمات أم يكون هناك صفاره تدل على المسافة؟


نعم مهندس ماجد اقصد هل يمكن نطق الكلمات وسمعها بدلا من كتابتها على شاشه eld ?


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2011)

اخى
هناك دوائر متكاملة متخصصة فى هذا المجال تأخذ كود رقمى لتعطى صوت 
الدائرة الثانية ستناسبها لأنها رقمية و طبعا ستحتاج تعديل كثير فى الدائرة و تجارب للحصول على النتيجة و ربما يوجد منها تنطق عربى أيضا


----------



## mahmoudelsharnouby (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وائل العسيلى (2 يونيو 2014)

اخى السلام عليكم 
ارجو الاجابة عن سؤالى وهو
هل يمكن استخدام جهاز الترا سونك فى لحام pvc مع الاسفنج الصناعى و كيف؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يونيو 2014)

معذرة لا خبرة لدى فى انواع البلاستيك و طرق لحامه


----------

